
Ask HN: what would you do with $10k? - sahillavingia
If somehow your bank account received $10k, how would you spend it? Anything you don't spend, disappears. What about $100k?
======
lhorie
I've read enough about lottery winners ending up in debt so I'd just let it
disappear. Or maybe donate it.

------
eof
10k, pay off debt.

100k move to 3rd world country and live off 2-3 dollars a day until money runs
out

------
thomas11
Save it. Boring, but money in the bank is freedom.

------
Tichy
Are you talking about phishing rewards?

